# help with old line trimmer ID



## roundhead (May 30, 2013)

I picked this up on CL and the guy called it a "Big Red" but I was thinking he meant Jonsered. Either way I cannot find any numbers or info on the thing. I did see on the cylinder and the handle bar that it was made in Italy. It does have a walbro carb. funny set up with the plug on the bottom and the fuel tank on top held on with rubber straps. it is the trimmer on the right with the brush blade
View attachment 297906
View attachment 297906


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 31, 2013)

I think Troy Bilt had a line of trimmers called Big Red, but believe that they were 4 cycle with interchangeable attachments.


----------



## roundhead (Jun 1, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think Troy Bilt had a line of trimmers called Big Red, but believe that they were 4 cycle with interchangeable attachments.



Thanks...this is definitely a 2 stroke but not sure what it is...made in Italy? at least it runs now. saw your picture on weedeaterman's website at a GTG somewhere...check it out if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## roundhead (Jun 1, 2013)

OK I think I tracked it down...Efco brand is made in Italy and this looks like a model 300 or 400 from the 90's. Now I can go to sleep


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jun 1, 2013)

What is the one on the far right? Looks like an early Echo.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 1, 2013)

roundhead said:


> Thanks...this is definitely a 2 stroke but not sure what it is...made in Italy? at least it runs now. saw your picture on weedeaterman's website at a GTG somewhere...check it out if you haven't seen it yet



That was the Central VA GTG held at the beginning of April.


----------

